# HSBC expat mortgage rules



## firsttimeexpat (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi All,
Not sure if anyone has had this issue, but I have been looking to buy a property in the UK. Was discussing mortgage with HSBC, but they have advised that they no longer offer UK mortgages for residents of Dubai or Abu Dhabi. This is new policy as of end of November? They have nothing on their website, but they assure me this is the policy!

I thought they were one of the biggest expat lenders, but now they will not lend to those of us resident in UAE!

Anyone else experienced this or know why the policy has changed?

BR//


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

firsttimeexpat said:


> Hi All,
> Not sure if anyone has had this issue, but I have been looking to buy a property in the UK. Was discussing mortgage with HSBC, but they have advised that they no longer offer UK mortgages for residents of Dubai or Abu Dhabi. This is new policy as of end of November? They have nothing on their website, but they assure me this is the policy!
> 
> I thought they were one of the biggest expat lenders, but now they will not lend to those of us resident in UAE!
> ...


Are you speaking to HSBC expat or HSBC UK as they are effectively different entities .... I had a brief discussion with HSBC expat a couple of weeks ago and it was not mentioned.


----------



## firsttimeexpat (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, initial conversation was with expat, but they the refer you to HSBC uk for uk mortgages. Then UK say they can’t offer. I asked why do expat not know about this and they don’t know! 

I assume this could start to affect a lot of people as HSBC are one of the bigger providers. The frustration is their website gives no indication of their policy!

I just wondered if anyone else had been affected by this?


----------



## darendubai (Jan 16, 2018)

just had the same thing happen to myself and got 100GBP compensation ...


----------

